# Timing Belt replacement won't start now



## pt2614 (Mar 5, 2008)

I replaced my timing belt for the second time. The first time I replaced the belt because I thought the water pump was bad. After replacing and driving for another 20K miles I still had a slow leak. So I went back in and replaced the bypass hose on the intake, that is where it appeared the small leak was coming from. Now I can not start the Pathy. The job is pretty simple especially the second time around. What did I miss? It also sounds like it is taking a lot of effort to turn over. I checked all of my plug connections and hose connections twice already. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 2milehi (Mar 4, 2008)

Double check that all the timing marks are aligned. Hopefully you don't have all of the covers on. Then make sure that you have a fully charged battery.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It's possible that the cam timing is off especially since the motor appears to be hard to turn over; maybe there's some piston to valve interference.


----------



## pt2614 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'll check this weekend. All the covers are back on and I did have the battery recharged. Thanks for your help.


----------



## coolen (Jul 17, 2008)

yup, sounds like timing. also you may want to make sure that the screw that holds the rotor button on isn't floating around inside the cap. trust me, i've had the same symptoms you described and that's what it was. without the screw there the button just "spins" freely, but not in a good way. good luck.


----------



## pt2614 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for info. What do you mean by "rotor button". In the distributor cap? I did not mess with any of that. But I will check. Thanks.


----------



## coolen (Jul 17, 2008)

ya, the rotor button is under your distributor cap. and very easy check to do. just take off your cap. if the screw is out of the cap you will see it.


----------



## pt2614 (Mar 5, 2008)

Another question...Something that I noticed different this time that I did not notice the last time was that after I had the spark plugs pulled out and I turned the cam sprockets they would turn hard and then kind of snap or spring into position. I did not have the timing belt on. I think I remember them turning freely, but then again maybe I never had to move them. Does this indicate a problem with something else? I don't remember that the last time. Thanks.


----------



## coolen (Jul 17, 2008)

when i did my belt a couple of wks ago, that's what mine did. it was a pain in the butt to align the marks and get the belt on. i didn't take any plugs out of mine.


----------



## pt2614 (Mar 5, 2008)

Ok thanks a lot coolen


----------



## coolen (Jul 17, 2008)

no problem, keep us posted. Good luck


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

How to change your timing belt! - Nissan Pathfinder Off-Road Association

Same procedure for 87-95's too.


----------



## rsamuels (May 2, 2010)

Good Morning ntech - even though this weekend was a but CRAZY with Mothers Day and Honey-Do's ... I managed to get out to the pathy and run some tests. I also had a buddy verify that I definitely have no spark. I OHM'd out the plug wires and didn't like what I was reading so I replaced the wires and plugs - but no help. I checked for batt voltage on the #5 pin ( camshaft position sensor ) of the 6 pin distributor connector - good ... I also checked for battey voltage at the ignition coil - good. Today, I'm going to check for a trigger voltage which is supposed to verify that the crankshaft position sensor and the PCM are working. I decided to crawl under the car and check resistance on the crankshaft position sensor. The Haynes says that it should be on the bellhousing right at the back of the engine but I'll be darned if I can find it ... What I did see amazed me - there's a transfer case under there like someone took off the 4-wheel drive ?? or - do the just slap one on all pathy's ?? There's nothing inside the car that looks like there was ever 4 wheel drive ?? Any way ... If I can find the crankshaft sensor and it passes but this trigger fails - then it's either the camshaft sensor or the PCM ( distributor ? ).


----------



## rsamuels (May 2, 2010)

Sorry - posted in the wrong place ....


----------



## pt2614 (Mar 5, 2008)

It's been awhile since I posted, but I wanted to let you all know that yes it was my ignorance that caused the problem. When I put the timing marks in the right spot the engine started and runs fine and has run fine for the last year. Thanks for everyone's help.


----------

